# "A clock interrupt was not received by a secondary processor"



## Satanas

I've had my computer since July 2009, got it custom built and heavily stress tested at Tiger Direct before bringing it home. Here are the specifications:

Win 7 x64 legitimate MS store download, Home Premium (upgraded from disc install Vista x64 in November I think)
Asus P6T standard motherboard
OCZ 1600 MHz DDR3 Gold-series tri-channel RAM, running at default BIOS speed
XFX Radeon 4870 1GB
Seagate 1TB 32 MB cache HDD
Ultra LSP650 650 Watt SLI PSU
i7 920 D0 at stock speed

No overclocking. Now, when I first brought home my PC I had a few freezing errors: it froze twice in two weeks. Couldn't move the mouse, had to hard reboot. Brought it back into Tiger and they couldn't identify a problem, said it was probably a fluke. Now that was in July. In December, I had the same thing occur, and I assumed it was a fluke as well. No Event Logs about what caused the error or anything.

Recently, on April 14 (quite a while later) till today (Apr 14, Apr 30, May 5), I've had 3 BSODs all giving me the same error in the event log:
Latest bsod, today:


Code:


The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000019, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff88002fd5180, 0x0000000000000003). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 050510-28594-01.

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Internal Timer Error
Processor ID: 2

And it said at the time of the BSOD itself: "A clock interrupt was not received by a secondary processor within the allocated time interval" but I never had the chance to read what it said the first two times.

It's always internal timer error+ID 2, not sure if that matters. All 3 times this has happened completely randomly, while doing pretty much nothing intensive.
I've ran Prime95 (all 3 tests) for 6-8 hours EACH without problems, memtest I haven't run in a while but I did back in December after that freeze for 14 hours with no errors. I don't really remember having problems playing Crysis or Crysis Warhead with my video card either.

Anyhow, after the SECOND BSOD, I reset my BIOS (the settings were not really altered anyway), updated it to the latest, as well as updated my video card drivers, chipset drivers, mouse+kb drivers and sound drivers to the latest (I do so pretty regularly for video/sound, I never did for chipset or BIOS but I read online to try that). It literally crashed again with the same error a few days later.

Unfortunately the first two BSODs "froze" during the minidump, so they were never made. The third one luckily didn't so I DO have one minidump (I don't know where it is or how to attach it though?). Please if anyone can offer me some help I'd appreciate it, I can provide more information and the dumps if you tell me where they are. I'm not particularly good with opening up the PC and checking things, I had tiger direct do it twice so I don't see why there would be an issue like that. Right now I'm thinking something is bad (RAM, CPU, video card, mobo ... ?) The problem is I have NO IDEA how to identify what it could be. I doubt it's a heat issue: large fft testing was fine after 8 hours and the system never gets as hot as that under normal use.

Here's what I remember doing during the recent BSODs (the older freezing problems were too long ago for me to remember, pretty sure they happened just while browsing or on the desktop, but I think it's all related): 1) ran prime95 for a while in blend mode, after i stopped, I went to do something else and the sound sort of "stuttered" and then BSOD. Second time I was uploading to mediafire and all of a sudden, BSOD. The CPU/ram usage was nothing out of the ordinary. Third and most recent time I was watching a 1080p youtube video (GPU accel is on), I noticed a bit of sound stutter and after a few more minutes of watching the video my PC *froze* -- I waited 5 seconds, was about to reboot but the freeze turned into a BSOD where the minidump didn't fail this time.

As for the HDD, I don't think it's the problem since it passes all SMART tests very well, it is defragged regularly too. I've ran chkdisk quite a few times too. Any help will be appreciated and please let me know how to post my logs.

Edit: I think I just attached the minidump.
Here is the Event Log event data:


Code:


 ErrorSource 3 
  ApicId 2 
  MCABank 5 
  MciStat 0xfe00000000800400 
  MciAddr 0x3880042d4a86 
  MciMisc 0x7fff 
  ErrorType 5 
  TransactionType 256 
  Participation 256 
  RequestType 256 
  MemorIO 256 
  MemHierarchyLvl 256 
  Timeout 256 
  OperationType 256 
  Channel 256 
  Length 928 
  RawData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


----------



## Satanas

Sorry, it's not letting me edit the message anymore but here's some more info:
1. regarding the most recent bluescreen, it seems to have reset some of my ATI catalyst settings. But the thing is, I always watch videos with GPU accel without problems. The ATI drivers stay updated as well, I'm good about that. Running the latest drivers right now and the first two BSODs happened while on the previous set. It still could be video card I guess, maybe it's something else like RAM or mobo or CPU, I have no idea. The computer seems to freeze/BSOD at random points in time which seems unrelated to each other, however it's important to note that it has never frozen/BSOD when not being used. It has only ever done so while I was using it, and also usually when the system utilization (RAM, CPU, etc.) was not really very high at all, just average stuff like browsing the net (all of the freezes plus one of the BSODs when on mediafire), watching a youtube vid (once) or just randomly while actually doing nothing other than clicking the About tab of Prime95 (just moments AFTER prime95 was already stopped after an 8 hour run, although during the test there were no problems and the CPU did not get anywhere near as hot as largeFFT, and it's never actually crashed during a Prime95 test). 

Hopefully I've given some useful information...please ask me anything else if clarification or details are needed. Like I said I can't do too much as far as opening up the PC and messing around goes, but it was setup and tested by professionals and then bugchecked by them for hardware problems once as well...I donno how thorough they were since there is clearly some mild problem which seems to be becoming worse after all these months ...

Not sure if this is relevant but there are absolutely no software/malware issues causing this, since I am very good about that (very safe internet user, windows firewall+hardware firewall, anti-malware program (malware bytes anti-malware), windows defender and avira antivirus). It could be a driver issue I suppose but I'm thinking it's probably hardware? Just a gut feeling. Updating drivers + BIOS did nothing it seems. I don't have any malfunctioning/incompatible with Win7 hardware or drivers either.

I've done things like sfc /scannow before quite a few times. Everything seems in check really, nothing seems to stand out as being problematic, yet this is occurring more and more frequently as time goes on.


----------



## TorrentG

Hi.

I've seen this being caused by a AVG before and I also noticed you have that installed. What you'd want to do is to completely uninstall that AVG and replace it with something else. MSE is recommended as great and free.

This driver is older and otherwise, may be related.



Code:


AmdTools64 AmdTools64.sys Mon Apr 28 13:03:39 2008

I would temporarily uninstall the AMD Power Monitor software if bsod still persist after removing AVG.



Code:


l 
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [E:\Temp\Rar$DI00.461\050510-28594-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\SymCache*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03468000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`036a5e50
Debug session time: Wed May  5 23:25:45.125 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:28:36.249
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 101, {19, 0, fffff88002fd5180, 3}

Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lm t n
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bbe000 fffff800`00bc8000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`0341f000 fffff800`03468000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`03468000 fffff800`03a44000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c45000   jraid    jraid.sys    Mon Nov 03 21:20:09 2008 (490FB159)
fffff880`00c51000 fffff880`00c95000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00c95000 fffff880`00ca9000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ca9000 fffff880`00d07000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d07000 fffff880`00dc7000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00dc7000 fffff880`00dd7000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00dd7000 fffff880`00df1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e7f000 fffff880`00f23000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f23000 fffff880`00f32000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f32000 fffff880`00f89000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f89000 fffff880`00f92000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00f9c000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00fa9000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fdc000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00ff1000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ff1000 fffff880`00ffa000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0108b000 fffff880`010ba000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`010ba000 fffff880`010c5000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`010c5000 fffff880`01111000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01111000 fffff880`01125000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01125000 fffff880`01183000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01183000 fffff880`011f6000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01227000 fffff880`013ca000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013ca000 fffff880`013e4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013e4000 fffff880`013f5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013f5000 fffff880`013ff000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`01494000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01494000 fffff880`0149f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`014b0000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`014c5000 fffff880`015b7000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`015b7000 fffff880`015d5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015e2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01828000 fffff880`01852000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01852000 fffff880`0185b000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`01862000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01862000 fffff880`01870000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01870000 fffff880`01895000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01895000 fffff880`018a5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`018a5000 fffff880`018ae000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`018ae000 fffff880`018b7000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`018be000 fffff880`0190a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0190a000 fffff880`01912000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01912000 fffff880`01919000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`01919000 fffff880`01953000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01953000 fffff880`01965000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01965000 fffff880`0196e000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0196e000 fffff880`019a8000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`019a8000 fffff880`019be000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019be000 fffff880`019ee000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`02c43000 fffff880`02ccd000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02ccd000 fffff880`02d12000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d12000 fffff880`02d1b000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d1b000 fffff880`02d41000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d41000 fffff880`02d50000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d50000 fffff880`02d6b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d6b000 fffff880`02dab000   truecrypt truecrypt.sys Tue Oct 20 14:50:12 2009 (4ADE0664)
fffff880`02dab000 fffff880`02dbf000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02dbf000 fffff880`02dd8000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Mar 15 06:30:00 2009 (49BCD8A8)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c43000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03c43000 fffff880`03c56000   AmdTools64 AmdTools64.sys Mon Apr 28 13:03:39 2008 (4816036B)
fffff880`03c56000 fffff880`03c68000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03c6a000 fffff880`03cbb000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03cbb000 fffff880`03cc7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03cc7000 fffff880`03cd2000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03cd2000 fffff880`03ce1000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03ce1000 fffff880`03cff000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03cff000 fffff880`03d10000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03d10000 fffff880`03d32000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Mon Feb 22 05:08:50 2010 (4B8257B2)
fffff880`03d32000 fffff880`03d58000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03d58000 fffff880`03d6e000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03d6e000 fffff880`03da4000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Apr 06 21:23:30 2010 (4BBBDE92)
fffff880`03da4000 fffff880`03dbe000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03dbe000 fffff880`03dcd000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03dcd000 fffff880`03ddc000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04246000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04246000 fffff880`0426a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0426a000 fffff880`04277000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04277000 fffff880`042cd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`042cd000 fffff880`042de000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`042de000 fffff880`042e6000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`042e6000 fffff880`042f3000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`042f3000 fffff880`042fc000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`042fe000 fffff880`043f2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`043f2000 fffff880`043fe000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`043fe000 fffff880`043ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0483e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`0483e000 fffff880`0484e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0484e000 fffff880`04864000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04864000 fffff880`04888000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04888000 fffff880`048b7000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`048b7000 fffff880`048d2000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`048d2000 fffff880`048d5d80   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`048de000 fffff880`04f88000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 06 21:47:17 2010 (4BBBE425)
fffff880`04f88000 fffff880`04fdf000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Mar 04 08:42:52 2010 (4B8FB8DC)
fffff880`04fdf000 fffff880`05000000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05298000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`05298000 fffff880`052f2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`052f2000 fffff880`05307000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`05307000 fffff880`0533dd80   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Tue Jan 26 22:04:58 2010 (4B5FAD5A)
fffff880`0533e000 fffff880`0537b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0537b000 fffff880`0539d000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0539d000 fffff880`053a2200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`0544e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`0544e000 fffff880`05471000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`054b1000 fffff880`05579000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`05579000 fffff880`05597000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`05597000 fffff880`055af000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`055af000 fffff880`055dc000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`06e71000 fffff880`06e7c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`06e7d000 fffff880`06f23000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06f23000 fffff880`06f2e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06f2e000 fffff880`06f5b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`06f5b000 fffff880`06f6d000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06f6d000 fffff880`06fd6000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06fd6000 fffff880`06fd8480   LGVirHid LGVirHid.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`07221000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`07221000 fffff880`07252000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)
fffff880`07252000 fffff880`07267000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07267000 fffff880`0727f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0728e000 fffff880`074c7080   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Apr 06 06:17:30 2010 (4BBB0A3A)
fffff880`074c8000 fffff880`074d4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`074d4000 fffff880`074f1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`074f1000 fffff880`074f2f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`074f3000 fffff880`07501000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`07501000 fffff880`0750d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0750d000 fffff880`07516000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`07516000 fffff880`07529000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`07529000 fffff880`07537000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`07537000 fffff880`07550000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`07550000 fffff880`07558080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`07559000 fffff880`0756d000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Tue Nov 10 06:46:17 2009 (4AF95289)
fffff880`0756d000 fffff880`0757a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0757a000 fffff880`0758e000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Tue Nov 10 06:46:23 2009 (4AF9528F)
fffff880`0758e000 fffff880`0759c000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0759c000 fffff880`075aa000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`075aa000 fffff880`075cd000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`075cd000 fffff880`075ea000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Thu Feb 11 10:12:02 2010 (4B741E42)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`0030f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00440000 fffff960`0044a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`007b0000 fffff960`007d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06e00000 fffff880`06e71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`019ee000 fffff880`019fc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0180c000 fffff880`01815000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01815000 fffff880`01828000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`03c31000 fffff880`03c62000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c31000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000019, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, 0.
Arg3: fffff88002fd5180, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: 0000000000000003, 0.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  d

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`029d2478 fffff800`03486443 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02fd5180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`029d2480 fffff800`034e0cf7 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000003 00000000`00002711 00001f80`00000200 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4dfe
fffff880`029d2510 fffff800`03429895 : fffff800`0344e460 fffff880`029d26c0 fffff800`0344e460 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0x377
fffff880`029d2610 fffff800`034d4af3 : fffff800`03652e80 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000008 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8d
fffff880`029d2640 fffff800`03497999 : fffff880`030f9180 fffff800`034de8a2 fffff880`00000007 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x163
fffff880`029d27d0 fffff800`037d7158 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`029d2ca0 fffff800`03468000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeFlushProcessWriteBuffers+0x65
fffff880`029d2840 fffff800`037d8149 : 00000000`002e6440 fffff800`037d3cee 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000040 : nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x1368
fffff880`029d2be0 fffff800`034d7853 : fffffa80`07d90000 000007fe`fc050be0 ffffffff`fffe7960 000007fe`fc04c000 : nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x4d
fffff880`029d2c20 00000000`772d021a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`001ff058 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x772d021a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## Satanas

I don't have AVG installed and I never installed it, I have Avira AntiVir though. Do you think it would cause Internal Timer Errors? Should I get rid of Avira?

Also I don't know what AMD PowerMonitor is, it's not installed, but I do see that driver listed. Is it related to the ATI driver? That AMD driver has been installed since I bought the system I think. How would I remove it, and would I lose any functionality if I did so?

The biggest problem I have with these BSODs is they are so random and hard to reproduce, and they happen pretty infrequently (but it seems to be happening more and more often, since it was 2 weeks between the first two and 5 days between the most recent one). So I don't really know how to tell if anything is fixed I guess unless I am problem free for at least a month I guess...

I'll run MemTest86+ latest version this friday for 14+ hours and update this thread with info on that if I haven't resolved the issue by then.

Thanks greatly for your help, and please if anyone can help further I'd appreciate it a lot...


----------



## TorrentG

I would say yes to uninstalling Avira because this is a particularly difficult one to diagnose. That can only help matters, since antivirus utilities are always in operation at a low level. It is a good step of elimination.

I've also seen this error fixed by updating an audio driver but you seem to have the latest Realtek and I hadn't mentioned it.

Please try to enable Driver Verifier along with uninstalling the antivirus too. Post a new crash dump if needed after. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

One further thing you can do is to update this driver:



Code:


ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009

You can do that by visiting your motherboard page link at the end of this post. Go to download, utilities section. Download and install the ATK0110 driver.

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=QtpKQuERkuYw6trc&content=download


----------



## Satanas

TorrentG said:


> I would say yes to uninstalling Avira because this is a particularly difficult one to diagnose. That can only help matters, since antivirus utilities are always in operation at a low level. It is a good step of elimination.
> 
> I've also seen this error fixed by updating an audio driver but you seem to have the latest Realtek and I hadn't mentioned it.
> 
> Please try to enable Driver Verifier along with uninstalling the antivirus too. Post a new crash dump if needed after.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html
> 
> One further thing you can do is to update this driver:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009
> 
> You can do that by visiting your motherboard page link at the end of this post. Go to download, utilities section. Download and install the ATK0110 driver.
> 
> http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=QtpKQuERkuYw6trc&content=download


I've been running the latest ATK0110 driver from Asus when I updated my drivers, the previous one was from 2006 (latest is 2009). I will try to remove Avira and replace with MSE, and how do I uninstall the AmdSys64 driver if I don't need it?

Yes I'm running the latest Realtek, updating it seemed to make no difference in helping the crashes. I'll run DV with those instructions when I get home today and post here again. If it's clear, do you think it means the problem is probably hardware related?


----------



## Satanas

Ok guys, sorry for the double post but it won't let me edit, and I've got some updates.

I got rid of Avira completely, and rebooted. Then I once again updated my Realtek audio driver simply because I noticed they had updated it yesterday (keep in mind the BSODs have happened on TWO different versions of this driver, one of which I had installed from months before, so I don't think it's the problem).

I followed Driver Verifier instructions EXACTLY as listed, and my PC did not BSOD. Interestingly enough the AmdTools64.sys was not listed in the check-able items in Driver Verifier even though it was in the dump. I am going to use a driver cleaner to remove AmdTools (I have a restore point in case anything goes wrong) since I don't think I need it and it says created 15 April, 2 days before the first crash, but this COULD BE a coincidence.

If you guys need more info/other logs/reports PLEASE let me know, I cannot verify that the problem is gone without at least a week or maybe more since it's pretty intermittent... if anyone has any more info regarding the crash dump I posted please let me know. I will post any more if I crash again, hopefully it won't freeze during minidump. I am going to run Memtest86+ overnight tonight and let you guys know the results on friday evening (going to run for 14 hours at least)

If any further memtest/prime 95 etc testing gives some relevant results i'll let you know. If we can determine whether this is a hardware or software error that'd be really good, so I figure stress testing frequently should assist in that. Is there any tool I can use to "stress test" the GPU? I suppose since I am testing the RAM and the CPU I should test the GPU as well, right?


----------



## joeten

Hi jc griff posted to a similar error and linked to this it may give some help
http://www.sevenforums.com/crashes-...lock-interrupt-bsod-101-error.html#post356791
Edit http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/vista-chrash-after-login-479275.html original post


----------



## Satanas

Thanks a lot for your post.

The stop error 101 is what I seem to be getting all 3 times as well, but much less frequently than that poster, and my results are a bit different (not a black screen, a BSOD) 
I see this posted on the second link:


> a) BIOS bug
> b) a driver whose activity is causing the target processor to lock up
> c) a hardware defect (temperature, voltage, dust, RFI, outright borkedness...)


All of this seems possible. I think we can rule out a BIOS bug -- it happened under BIOS version 0403 and version 1303 (latest and greatest, I've heard good things) for the Asus P6T.

I'm working on seeing if maybe it's b or c at the moment, I am going to be running MemTest and perhaps Prime95 on the weekend...

I have some questions though, if you don't mind...

I have no idea how to properly uninstall or remove AmdTools64.sys. Can I just delete it? It doesn't show up in DriverVerifier but I know that it's still in the system32 folder. It installed on April 15, same day I installed Amd Gpu Clock Tool (i uninstalled this, driver was left behind). So how would I go about removing it? Does any other driver file/anything about the dump look suspicious to you?

I will continue to stress test, but I was wondering if you knew of anything I could test GPU stability with.

Thanks a lot for all your responses TorrentG and joeten. If you need any more info please let me know, and if you can offer any more advice I'd be very grateful.


----------



## joeten

Hi revouninstaller is usually pretty good at getting rid of stuff http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## jcgriff2

For Driver Verifier & AMDTools - when you get to the screen to select drivers, click on "select drivers not currently loaded...".

Drivers are loaded into RAM, then unloaded, then loaded, etc... as needed. The verifier screen where you select drivers from a list shows you only those drivers loaded into RAM at that time.


----------



## Satanas

Hey guys, thanks a TON for the continued help. I know my problem is probably incredibly hard to diagnose since it could be a software/BIOS setting/driver/hardware error and I appreciate that you guys are trying to help me find the root cause.

joeten, I love Revo, but unfortunately it doesn't list the AMDTools64 driver anywhere. It's probably my fault, I shouldn't have uninstalled Amd Gpu Clock Tool without using Revo, since it might've removed the driver.

jcgriff2, I had a feeling this was the case. I'll probably force load the AMDTools64 driver and see if I BSOD. It doesn't seem to load up anymore (it was loaded in the bugcheck right?) ever since I uninstalled Amd Gpu Clock tool, and it is VERY possible (I honestly can't remember) that I may have ran the clock tool sometime before each of the crashes (assuming it's the culprit, the driver probably stayed loaded and caused a crash eventually I guess). I'll let you know how that goes.

Guys, I ran Memtest86+ v.4.00 for 22 hours and 19 passes, I believe this probably means the RAM is fine, unless it's an extremely minor RAM error which I hope not. FurMark graphics stability test was fine for 2 hours (which I think is enough for GPU stress testing). I will run Prime95 smallFFT overnight and throughout the afternoon for a total of minimum 12 hours and let you guys know how that works out as well.

So I'll run a quick Driver Verify of AMDTools and see what that gets me. If it is the culprit, do you guys have any suggestions on how to safely remove it? It seems to exists in two places...system32 (main driver) and also in DriverStore, which only the "System" account seems to have access to (I can't change privileges to modify files in there).

Thanks a lot for the MSE suggestion too guys, it may have been Avira (apparently a lot of people are having problems with version 10, BSODs, but not Stop 101 errors like me).

Last question: if anyone is familiar with the Asus P6T/OCZ Gold 6GB 1600MHz/i7 920 D0 and knows any recommended BIOS settings/voltages etc. I should use, please let me know, assuming that AmdTools driver does not cause a BSOD. If it is hardware related it might just be BIOS related...

So yeah, it's really hard to know the progress made here since the crash really could happen 5-10 days from now, but if it's still a problem it will definitely be the same cause.

Thanks a lot guys, I'll keep you posted. Please let me know of anything else if it comes up

Edit: hey guys, I've decided to run LargeFFT instead of Small since i've ran small last week for 12 hours already. Doing an sfc /scannow at the moment and will rerun Verifier afterwards.


----------



## Satanas

Alright, an update:

Running LargeFFT through the night (12 hours) in Prime95 yielded no errors, followed by some more FurMark running on more intense settings for about 30 mins. It seems like the CPU, RAM and Video Card are in the clear, which should then also mean the MoBo/BIOS is in the clear if the hardware is passing such extended testing, so it's likely a driver issue.

I re-ran Verifier with AmdTools64.sys force loaded, but on reboot it yielded no BSOD, and when I went to check Verifier status, next to AmdTools64 it said "Never Loaded," unlike most of the other drivers which say "Loaded." What does this mean? Also, can I just delete AmdTools64 from my drivers folder? There doesn't seem to be another way to uninstall/remove it.


----------



## TorrentG

Rename it to AmdTools64.sys.bak. Disable Driver Verifier. Reboot and use the computer normally. Update us on how things are going like this.


----------



## Satanas

I successfully renamed the driver and rebooted without problems. Seeing as even a force load in DV wasn't loading it, I doubt anything requires it (it was installed with a software which I have now uninstalled). It also may have been Avira causing the issue, that is now gone + all its drivers and replaced with MSE.

Thanks a lot for all your help, I'll let you know how things go. If it's fine for a week I'll come back and say so. If you guys have any more advice/tips, please let me know


----------



## Satanas

Unfortunately guys, I have Blue-Screened again today with the same error even after doing EVERYTHING this thread has suggested...I've attached the new minidump. Please let me know what you guys think...this is becoming very frustrating and I've tried everything you guys suggested (driver updating, avira removing, driververifier, etc.) *PLUS* uninstalled some of the newer software on my PC and stress tested and yet the same problem occurs...

It's a bit different, this time it says Processor ID 4 and 6, and there were two WHEA-Logger reports in Event Viewer (for both processor IDs), rather than the usual ID 2.

Please help me ... if you need more info/files please let me know, and thank you

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000019, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff880009b2180, 0x0000000000000004). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 051610-23571-01.

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Internal Timer Error
Processor ID: 4

The details view of this entry contains further information.

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Internal Timer Error
Processor ID: 6

The details view of this entry contains further information.


----------



## Satanas

Sorry for double post guys, I cannot edit -- I was wondering if maybe there is some kind of similarity or correlation between the first dump I posted and this new one? Anything that seems the same and like it may have caused a problem?

Regarding the ATK0110 / ASACPI driver, it is the latest version I am running and the BSODs started before I ever even knew what it was (I was running an older version), so I don't think it's the problem (I'm saying this since it was brought up in an earlier post). In any case I have the latest version from ASUS's website. Video card, sound card, BIOS, etc. all latest and BIOS is set to default with voltages/speeds on AUTO, as usual. I really appreciate all your help guys, I am so confused right now because I don't know what's causing this at all or whether it's hardware, software, BIOS or driver related...and since I seem to pass all hardware stress tests and I've tried updating drivers and the BIOS...I'm really at a loss. If you guys need info on when a driver in the crash reports was updated or etc. please ask, I'll let you know. And keep in mind the first BSOD of this kind was April 14, before then I didn't have freeze since December, and before that in summer 2009, very isolated incidents compared to the frequency of these (and these are freezes/BSODs, whereas those really old incidents were just freezes).


----------



## Satanas

UPDATE: While running LinX, which I believe is a stress tester for CPU+RAM, I had the following occur after some minutes of running: the PC seemed to "freeze" (mouse did not move) for about 10 seconds, then it began moving again w/o a BSOD. Usually in the BSODs I've experienced, it will freeze and then turn into a BSOD a few seconds later, with the stop 0x101 I've been logging.

Any thoughts about this? I don't know how to isolate the culprit if it is a hardware problem since my RAM/CPU/mobo pass all Prime95 tests and Memtest86+ but I've now had this occurrence running LinX on the CPU and RAM. I don't really know what action to take now.

Also: the mouse sort of "lags" a bit while running the stress test, which it did not with Prime95. I think one time before a BSOD I noticed the mouse lagging for a few minutes before it happened, but I can't recall completely. Do you think the mouse movement stuttering points to a hardware issue? And if so, what are some methods in trying to isolate the faulty piece of hardware?

If any drivers still look suspicious as well, please comment on that too, as I really don't know if it's hardware or driver or what...


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi - 

Bugcheck *0x101* = CPU hang

Info on 0x101 --> http://www.sevenforums.com/crashes-...lock-interrupt-bsod-101-error.html#post356791

Have you reinstalled the OS?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Satanas

I have not resorted to OS reinstall yet, mostly because I don't really have the means to do so (it was installed via the use of an external HDD, from a Windows 7 upgrade from the MS online store). I do not have that external currently. Right now I'm thinking it could be a hardware error since the first time my PC ever hung was a day or so after I got it, and this was after a fresh install of Vista by the guys at Tiger Direct who couldn't identify a problem when I brought it back to them. I'm thinking it has probably just gotten worse recently.

I donno if you guys can help me understand this, but I've noticed in Windows' Performance Monitor that if I take a look at Processor \ Interrupts/sec, that the value is typically around 1000 on idle with nothing open, about 9000 running Google Chrome or watching an HD video, and that randomly and seemingly for no reason, it can "spike" to 20,000-60,0000 and then immediately come back down, _sometimes_ when a program is closed or opened (so just before the CPU usage jumps and just before it comes back down), but sometimes it seems random, just spikes without CPU usage moving from around 0.

I've confirmed the same activity in safe mode so I think this means non-essential drivers are probably not the culprit?


----------



## jcgriff2

Info on processor interrupts from MSDN --> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa394317(VS.85).aspx

All I have seen in this thread points to unknown hardware failure. I suggested OS reinstall to see if the native Windows 7 OS itself would be stable on your system. If you upgraded from Vista to Windows 7, Vista will need to go in first - see tab #3 -

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/help/upgrading-from-windows-vista-to-windows-7

Windows 7 can be installed from external USB drive in this manner -

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/dd535816.aspx

http://store.microsoft.com/Help/ISO-Tool


----------



## Satanas

Thanks for the help jcgriff, just thought I'd let you guys know that before I settle on a Windows reinstall I do believe it is probably Hardware related so I've moved things into the CPU/motherboard forums to see if perhaps I can settle things by identifying a hardware failure as the issue.

Thanks a lot for all your help guys.

Here is the thread for the hardware issue:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/hardware-related-bsod-clock-interrupt-484244.html


----------

